# Stringy bacon fat



## ronmasonjr (Jan 14, 2016)

I just made my first batch of bacon, it turned out great BUT the fat was stringy and my wife will not eat it. Bacon you buy from the grocery store the fat melts in your mouth but mine had little strings in it. Did I get an old pigs belly or did I cure it wrong. The only thing I changed was instead of water I used apple juice. I was going to use meat tenderizer but it tells you to soak it for 5 or 6 hours not the 7 or 8 days. Open the bag and find a ball of desolved pork belly. Any help?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 14, 2016)

Welcome and that's a new one. The only thing, I can think of, that would be stringy in fat is meat fibers. Meat tenderizer works too well over a long period of time. The result is a meat with a mushy, chalky texture like overcooked Liver...JJ

See the meat buried in Fat at far right...This Pastrami was Butter Tender but not what I would call stringy.













225_0559.JPG



__ chef jimmyj
__ May 4, 2012


----------



## hoity toit (Jan 14, 2016)

Can you post up some pictures of your bacon so we can see it???


----------



## gary s (Jan 17, 2016)

*Good morning and welcome to the forum, from a nice chilly day in East Texas, and the best site on the web. Lots of great people with tons of information on just about  everything.*

*Gary*


----------

